
Video: Shutting down the last Oracle database at Amazon - CharlesW
https://twitter.com/jdarrow/status/1111629087947132928
======
CharlesColeman
Can someone explain this reply tweet?

[https://twitter.com/vijayravindran/status/111167101012907212...](https://twitter.com/vijayravindran/status/1111671010129072129):

> Oh yeah, but what about rickb’s home directory?

------
wil999
I watched a presentation by Larry in which he stated Amazon runs on the Oracle
Database. Is that just AWS or was Larry telling tall tales.

